# Solved: Wireless Internet connected but "no internet access"



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello! First post here and I'm DESPERATE for help!
New laptop, Sony Vaio. At first it started having problems holding a wireless internet connection (kept dropping) now it won't connect at all, wirelessly.
I have a Dlink DIR 625 modem which was working perfectly. I bought a new one, thinking this was the issue. Same thing happened. Contacted my ISP, they said the modem was fine (even came out to confirm). It is a Scientific Atlanta modem. Contacted Sony and their tech did a lot of R.C to my laptop and tried a number of things. They couldn't solve it, thought it was a hardware issue (loose wire in the network card) so they had me bring it out of town to be fixed. I did that, they said it wasn't hardware that it was software and that it was working in their store. I got it home and it still didn't work. 
To be on the safe side, I swapped out the modem and got a new one. Still not working. I followed instructions in previous forums to do a 'stack reset' and it still didn't resolve my issue.
I updated the network drivers from Sony's site, disabled AVG firewall entirely and it still doesn't work. I can connect now only by hard line connection but even still it drops.
I cannot figure out what's wrong. PLEASE HELP!

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\VandR>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VandR-VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-C7-F9-70-37
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-C7-F9-70-37
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-C7-F9-70-36
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9196:3239:8b88:e7b8%12(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.231.184(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352331463
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-CF-E2-6D-78-84-3C-06-F0-C7

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-84-3C-06-F0-C7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::213b:838d:dd4d:84b5%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.110(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : April-06-11 5:07:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : April-07-11 5:07:11 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285222078
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-CF-E2-6D-78-84-3C-06-F0-C7

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{933F2C3C-303B-4AC1-8EA5-D5BBBCD61195}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.phub.net.cable.rogers.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG:
Might be going over a lot of the same things.Sorry about that.
Make and model of current router?Is it the d-link ? dir 625 appears to have end of life dated 9/2010.
Did you try a firmware update and router reset,holding the reset button in for 15 seconds ?
Can I assume that the wireless switch is on and the activity light is on ?
Have you gone into device manager and uninstalled the wireless adapter and re-booted ?
Do you have the same issue in safe mode with networking ?
Check services:
Being sure that you do not have 2 wireless managers running.The windows default and the wireless adapter manager.

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
•	Computer Browser (computer browser will start when needed)
•	DHCP Client
•	DNS Client
•	Network Connections
•	Network Location Awareness
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
•	Server
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper
•	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
•	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
•	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic 
If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________
And just to be sure:
From a Johnwill postConfigure DHCP for Windows Vista.
1.	Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
2.	Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
3.	Click on Network and Sharing Center.
4.	Click on Manage network connections.
5.	Right click on Local Area Connection and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
6.	Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
7.	Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
8.	Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
9.	Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
10.	Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
11.	Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
12.	Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
13.	Restart your computer.

Also can I see any output from this :
Wifi test exe. Hint from Johnwill

Download and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspecto from
www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
on the problem machine. Post a screen shot of the main screen here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button 
to upload it here.

Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.

Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_...g_a_Screenshot


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi there! Ok, I'll run through this a bit at a time.
1. Yes, the wireless switch is definitely on. Sometimes I have to keep it turned off in order for the wired connection to stabilize.
2. I have not gone into device manager as I'm not 100% certain which one it would be so I didn't want to mess anything up. I know Sony tried that before and it didn't work, however my system was recovered so it might be back on some old settings so I can try that again if I know how.
3. I do experience the same thing when in safe mode with networking.
4. All show as started, except this one, Wireless Zero Configuration, was not in the list.
5. Everything under IPv4 was set to obtain automatically.

6. Screen shot attached.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

#1 does not seem to be a good sign.
#2# Please give me this :
Let&#8217;s take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network adapters and Other devices sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

And when you say "recovered",what does that mean ?
Please give me exact model of your pc.
Router reset? firmware update ?


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-adapter/7bb226e7-7195-452b-957d-9e634e60023b


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try channel 11.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

1. Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN, Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller, Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter, Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
2. No
3. No
4. What should be enabled and working properly?
5. I do not see any error codes anywhere.
*I just did an 'uninstall' of the wireless adaptor and rebooted. Now I do not see any wifi networks available. I can only connected via hardline now. I've attached several screen shots of device manager and the network screens.

-I brought my laptop to a Sony service center over a week ago. They did a 'system recovery' which initially put it back to factory defaults/store mode. It's a VAIO VPCEB46FD. As a side note, as the laptop was so new, I managed to negotiate with the store to do an exchange. I got the exact same model in exchange and it has the exact same issue so this cannot be the laptop.
-I reset the modem to factory defaults several times, this hasn't corrected it. It is running the most up-to-date firmware as well, which is 1.09. When I purchased another Dlink router to see if that was the issue, it didn't change so I returned that router and set up my old one again.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> Try channel 11.


I just tried but no change. I no longer even see wireless networks after doing a device manager uninstall and reboot on the network adaptor.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

#1 under network adapters is the one you need to uninstall and re-boot Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, I did that. Same thing. See screen shot.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That last screen shot claims "connected"? What does Xirrus show?


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

The last screen shot is both - hard wired it shows connected, wireless connection is 'connected' but 'no internet access'
This is the main issue. Wireless will connect to my wifi but shows with 'no internet access' so I cannot get on the net, MSN messenger, etc. However, hardwired it works.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe it will help if you show the Xirrus output and ipconfig /all.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

My apologies.
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VandR-VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-C7-F9-70-37
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-C7-F9-70-37
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-C7-F9-70-36
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bcad:a5c8:39cf:f4ed%19(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.244.237(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285222599
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-CF-E2-6D-78-84-3C-06-F0-C7

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-84-3C-06-F0-C7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::213b:838d:dd4d:84b5%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.110(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : April-06-11 8:19:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : April-07-11 8:52:31 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285222078
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-CF-E2-6D-78-84-3C-06-F0-C7

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{58724A9F-E18D-40AB-8FCD-2D7BBA39BF31}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E89D790A-12BF-444E-89BC-9168E9EE06EF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2F4E5254-3E59-4A12-970A-8EBA84E0B155}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.phub.net.cable.rogers.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:c7d:1176:9c14:1ba3(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c7d:1176:9c14:1ba3%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Have you disabled encryption on the router ?


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

How do I do that?


----------



## rodcarty (Mar 23, 2011)

That Xirrus screenshot shows you have not obtained an IP address from the wireless it's connected to.

You have changed the laptop and the router and nothing has changed. You have changed the wireless channel, but I wonder if there is another signal, although low strength, that is on the new channel too. Can you click on the Networks button in Xirrus to show the full network list and post that please?

I see you are using WPA2 encryption, which is good, but I wonder if you get a connection if you turn off encryption temporarily, for testing purposes - can you connect and get to the Internet then? If so, it's perhaps the PSK (preshared key) that is not entered correctly.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

You disable encryption by logging onto the router and perhaps the security option,depending on the router(user's manual would be your best guide here) and as Rod said,disable all encryption
And while there,Just check to make sure that mac address filtering is not enabled.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

The odd thing is that nothing has changed. I have always used WPA2 encryption and it has worked. 
I do live in a condo complex but have not had any issues with anything else drawing off my connection. I have two BlackBerry's that connect to my WiFi network. My PS3 and my DNS 323 NAS drive are wired to the network. 

I believe I have removed the encryption from my router - i attached a screen shot to confirm.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Rod's right about the channels. We're chasing a moving target, as there are now strong signals on channels 7 and 6. I think it would be best if you tried using a single channel (bandwidth 20 MHz) and w/o encryption. When you get a connection that works you can then re-enable encryption. If that works you can then try double channel (40 MHz) again, but it may be difficult in your (wireless) environment.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The router screen shot says you disabled encryption, but Xirrus begs to differ. Did you Save Settings?


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

I took the Xirrus screen shot prior to disabling encryption so that might explain the conflicting screenshots.

"Rod's right about the channels. We're chasing a moving target, as there are now strong signals on channels 7 and 6. I think it would be best if you tried using a single channel (bandwidth 20 MHz) and w/o encryption. When you get a connection that works you can then re-enable encryption. If that works you can then try double channel (40 MHz) again, but it may be difficult in your (wireless) environment."

I have to say that this feels a bit over my head. I do not know howt to change these settings. Although I'm somewhat tech savy, I'm still just a self learning chick so any help is appreciated to walk through these steps. I'm open to even a chat via MSN or some other way if someone wants to remote my laptop and attempt to check things out.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Our rules require keeping support on the forum here, so much as it is sometimes tempting we do not do IM, remote connections, etc.

In the router screen shot you can change the Channel Width to 20 MHz.

Attached is a chart that shows how Wi-Fi signals can interfere. A channel that differs from yours by at least 5 does not interfere. But the closer a channel number and the stronger the signal the more potential interference. That's the reason why we have you chasing channels all over the place. Sometimes other networks are an extreme problem, and sometimes there's no sweat. In my daughter's condo there are even more networks, but she has no issues for some reason.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, I disabled encryption, set to channel 6 and rebooted. Still no internet connection through wifi. Screen shots provided - VandR 2 is the wired connection. Now there is a VandR 3 connection which might be a new connection because I removed the encryption?


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> Our rules require keeping support on the forum here, so much as it is sometimes tempting we do not do IM, remote connections, etc.
> 
> In the router screen shot you can change the Channel Width to 20 MHz.
> 
> Attached is a chart that shows how Wi-Fi signals can interfere. A channel that differs from yours by at least 5 does not interfere. But the closer a channel number and the stronger the signal the more potential interference. That's the reason why we have you chasing channels all over the place. Sometimes other networks are an extreme problem, and sometimes there's no sweat. In my daughter's condo there are even more networks, but she has no issues for some reason.


I'm so confused seeing as the router and laptop have never moved. It just stopped working one day - connections started dropping then went to not connecting at all. I had a sony vaio before this one so I don't know what could possibly be different. 
At any rate, I set the channel width to 20 MHz. I attempted to connect and it still wouldn't.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

The screen shot shows a good ipaddress>
Let's see an ipconfig /all with pings.
From a Johnwill post on the Networking Forum

Try these simple tests.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

NOTE: For the items below surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 8.8.8.8

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. (For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

And an apparently working wireless connection.
I think this is progress.But I have been wrong before.


----------



## rodcarty (Mar 23, 2011)

crescendo97 said:


> The odd thing is that nothing has changed.


What you mean is nothing in your setup has changed, but that doesn't mean some close neighbor hasn't plugged in their new router which happens to be on a channel that interferes with yours. This is a problem with wireless, you have no control over the wireless bandwidth. It's a free-for-all. All you can do is when interference like this happens you try to find a new wireless channel that works.

It is unfortunately a very common problem, especially in apartment buildings and areas where houses are close together, to have everything working perfectly for awhile and then suddenly have interference from a neighbor's signal. For example, when I look at that Xirrus list you provided, I see seven signals on channel 1. Although some of those probably are far enough apart from each other to not interfere with each other, I do expect that is not the case for all nor even the majority of them. If you watch the network list for awhile you would likely see some signals, especially the ones on channel 1, disappear off your list, then later come back on. What I have seen in the past in such situations is one SSID will be replaced by another, and a minute or so later that one goes away and the first one comes back. This is a clear indication they are interfering with each other, at least where you are.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you do the post # 26 tests pedroguy requested do NOT have an ethernet connection. Your last post shows, as has already been stated, an apparently good wireless connection. If it is not working correctly we need to see those ping tests to try to narrow down the problem. If you have an ethernet connection Windows will use that one and we will learn nothing about the wireless.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, thanks everyone. I will try this today after work and post the results.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's the results
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VandR-VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-C7-F9-70-37
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-C7-F9-70-37
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-C7-F9-70-36
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bcad:a5c8:39cf:f4ed%18(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.147(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : April-06-11 9:40:08 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : April-08-11 5:35:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285222599
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-CF-E2-6D-78-84-3C-06-F0-C7

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-84-3C-06-F0-C7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.phub.net.cable.rogers.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2F4E5254-3E59-4A12-970A-8EBA84E0B155}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E89D790A-12BF-444E-89BC-9168E9EE06EF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>PING 192.168.0.147

Pinging 192.168.0.147 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.147: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.147: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.147: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.147: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.147:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Windows\system32>PING 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=281ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=255
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 8ms, Maximum = 281ms, Average = 100ms

C:\Windows\system32>PING 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=255
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 19ms, Average = 14ms

C:\Windows\system32>PING 8.8.8.8

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Windows\system32>PING YAHOO.COM
Ping request could not find host YAHOO.COM. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Windows\system32>PING WWW.YAHOO.COM
Ping request could not find host WWW.YAHOO.COM. Please check the name and try ag
ain.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## rodcarty (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, you've got a wireless connection but it appears to be dropping out on you. That sure seems like interference to me. Did you try changing wireless channels?

P.S. In addition to other wireless network signals interfering with yours, some cordless phones do too, and likely there are yet other devices which use the same unregulated radio frequencies. Any of those could be the case of your problems too.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

I changed it to channel 6, as per someone else's suggestion on here. Changing didn't help it in the past and it just seems so weird considering everything was fine before.

I just changed it to channel 2 and that didn't do anythign either.


----------



## rodcarty (Mar 23, 2011)

According to the Xirrus screenshot you posted previously there are 3 other wireless signals on channel 2 already. I also see 3 other signals on channel 6. Can you use, say, channel 9? It appears to be in the middle of a free section.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

Changed it to 9, same thing. Wireless connected but no internet access. Same with ethernet connection too - continues to drop.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

If you boot up in safe mode with networking(keep tapping pf8 on restart).and when given an option select safe mode with networking.
Any difference ?


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

No difference. Same thing.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:Just eliminated a "normal"task interfering with network ops .
Just has to ask..


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

That's ok. I covered off this question in an earlier post as I had tried safe mode with networking but it didn't hurt to try it again.
So I guess I'm back at square one. Anyone feel like adding me to messenger to perhaps speed things along?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have other devices working OK with your router and in your environment. That indicates a problem with your computer.

However, I have been assuming truth in



> ... they said it wasn't hardware that it was software and that *it was working in their store*. ...


Maybe it's time for you to visit a free public hot spot (Mc Donald's, Panera Bread, local library, ...) and see for yourself if it works anywhere.

We did make sure that you have the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site, right?


----------



## rodcarty (Mar 23, 2011)

crescendo97 said:


> Same with ethernet connection too - continues to drop.


I guess I missed this before. I thought this was strictly a wireless problem. If a wired connection goes away too then it's not a wireless problem, it's the router, your Internet connection, or your computer. Do you have more than one computer? Does it have the same problem? If yes, then it's not your computer. When the Internet connection goes away, can you ping the router? That's the 192.168.0.1 address. If you can't, and you're on a wired connection, then your router is definitely the problem. Based on the pings you posted before I suspect you will find your router is sick.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it's both ethernet and wireless it could also be a corrupted security application or stack/WINSOCK.

What firewall, security suite, anti-virus, etc., applications are on the machine?

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> You have other devices working OK with your router and in your environment. That indicates a problem with your computer.
> 
> However, I have been assuming truth in
> 
> ...


Yes, I did update my driver from this site: http://esupport.sony.com/CA/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VPCEB46FDBJ#div_pos_114

I brought my work laptop home with me so I will test it and see if the issue still happens.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

rodcarty said:


> I guess I missed this before. I thought this was strictly a wireless problem. If a wired connection goes away too then it's not a wireless problem, it's the router, your Internet connection, or your computer. Do you have more than one computer? Does it have the same problem? If yes, then it's not your computer. When the Internet connection goes away, can you ping the router? That's the 192.168.0.1 address. If you can't, and you're on a wired connection, then your router is definitely the problem. Based on the pings you posted before I suspect you will find your router is sick.


I'm wondering if it's the router as well simply because of having two brand new laptops (same model) and the same issue occuring. Perhaps I should buy a new one? Any suggestions which one?


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> If it's both ethernet and wireless it could also be a corrupted security application or stack/WINSOCK.
> 
> What firewall, security suite, anti-virus, etc., applications are on the machine?
> 
> ...


I believe I posted in one of my first posts that I did the stack reset stuff but I can certainly try again.
I am running AVG and I disabled the firewall. It allowed me to see things on my network again (DNS 323 NAS DRIVE) but didn't fix the internet access issue. As the laptop is brand new, I haven't installed anything else really as I just want to get this problem resolved first so to my knowledge, windows firewall is off (as it was the option I chose when setting up AVG) and I disabled AVG firewall to try and fix this.

I will try the stack reset again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Uninstall AVG and run the Removal Tool.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, I did a stack reset - didn't change anything.
Uninstalled AVG and ran the Removal Tool - nothing has changed.
Booted up work laptop. It took a while to connect and shows as connected but when I try a website it doesn't work.


----------



## rodcarty (Mar 23, 2011)

Just for comparison, can you ping the router's IP address from the work computer? It would be best if you were using a wired connection for this. If you use a -t switch on the ping command, like this:

ping 192.168.0.1 -t

.. then it will continue to ping until you press Ctrl-C in the window. This way you can see over 20 or 30 pings if it's dropping out a lot. If it's dropping out on the work computer just like the home computer it's not the home computer. It's most likely the router.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wired connection on the work laptop or the home laptop?

*Also, I can definitely confirm that on the work laptop the wirless connection dropped. It reconnects then drops. Doesn't seem to stay connected long at all. Really making me feel like it's the router.


----------



## rodcarty (Mar 23, 2011)

At this point I'm talking about the work laptop, since we're trying to compare between the two computers. If the same symptoms are on the work laptop then that eliminates home laptop problems. Likewise if you have it drop out on a wired connection to the work laptop when you're only pinging the router's local address, it pretty much has to be the router.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, I did the ping test both on a wired connection with the work laptop and then on a wired connection with the home laptop. The results are in the text document attached.


----------



## rodcarty (Mar 23, 2011)

There are three sets of pings there, the first being identified as wired and both look normal. The third unidentified one is the one with dropouts, and based on the return delay appears to be a (sick) wireless connection. Regardless, the wired connections on both computers do not appear to be a problem. If that's the home laptop, could you try a wireless ping from the work laptop too please?

It would also be worthwhile to try pings to another IP address farther into the Internet from the wired and wireless connections from both computers as well. The 8.8.8.8 address given to you before by Pedroguy would be fine.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

A friend suggested I change 802.11 mode to 802.11g only. I did this and it appears to be working. Now I've been fooled before so I will wait until this evening when I usually see the issue.
I will also give it a couple of days just to make sure it's not a fluke.

Here are the results of the ping tests. I did them from my work laptop, wirelessly, then from my home laptop, wirelessly.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> A friend suggested I change 802.11 mode to 802.11g only. I did this and it appears to be working.


Good idea. As a "side effect" that will also just use one channel (20 MHz), as I had advised earlier.

After all our collective confusion, with that change and all the most recent tests you did with Rod I think you've pretty well shown that the issue was a combination of the particular wireless adapter and the wireless environment. Let's hope the current configuration works continually for you now.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> Good idea. As a "side effect" that will also just use one channel (20 MHz), as I had advised earlier.
> 
> After all our collective confusion, with that change and all the most recent tests you did with Rod I think you've pretty well shown that the issue was a combination of the particular wireless adapter and the wireless environment. Let's hope the current configuration works continually for you now.


The network dropped and is back to saying 'no internet access'. It worked for a short while, maybe 20 mins.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My fault--I jinxed it by posting again. 

My suggestion is to look at the current Xirrus output, and see if there is a better channel choice. If so, it may change throughout the day as others turn their wireless on or change their channel.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

So, I went out and purchased the Linksys E2000 and tried setting it up. Same issue I had before, which is why I returned it - it gets stuck at 25% and tells me it wasn't set up successfully. I then hard wired the router to the laptop and it downloads some updates and tries the install but again stops. This time I get a screen prompt (see the attached screen shot).


I managed to find the IP address for the router and read some forums that helped me determine the username (Linksys E2000) and the default password. I logged in and tried setup but it won't connect to the WiFi network. Every time I attempt to make the connection, it just comes up with 'Windows was unable to connect to Cisco...' There's a troubleshoot option, which when I select gives me a prompt (see second screen shot).

I have reset the router and modem many times and I still cannot get this to connect. 

I have honestly become so exhausted after a month now of dealing with this. 
I will attempt to call Cisco tomorrow to see if they can assist.


----------



## rodcarty (Mar 23, 2011)

Are you trying to use the installation disk that came with the router? I suggest you do this manually instead. Plug a network cable between a router LAN port and your laptop and let the laptop obtain an IP address from the router. The open a web browser and log into the router's console; the IP address is the default gateway as listed in your IPconfig. The default username and password should be in the router's quick-start manual or FAQ sheet. LinkSys typically is a blank username and admin for the password.

Once you're connected to the console set things up from there.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Would be a good idea to reset to factory default settings before doing the above setup. The router user manual is probably on the CD that came with the router and can be downloaded from the Linksys/Cisco web site.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks all. I did manage to log in but even setting it up that way I still cannot get my laptop to connect to the wifi network. Do I need to confirm if my laptop is even able to do handle certain routers? This is just so frustrating.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

We still do not know what is wrong. In spite of our collective experience and knowledge the symptoms just will not sit still long enough.  I think that it is a combination of the particular wireless adapter and the wireless environment (other networks interfering). However, I stress that's just my current thinking. Take your laptop and router(s) somewhere "quiet." By "quiet" I mean where you can choose a channel that differs by at least 5 from any other detected network. You don't need internet access. Just a "quiet" environment where you have electricity so that you can plug in the router and try to connect to the Wi-Fi. If you can connect and successfully ping the router that is another indication that my current thinking is correct. If you are unsuccessful that's an indication that the adapter and router are not cooperating and that one of them may be defective.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've called in the big guns. Got a tech guy coming in tomorrow. After a lengthy phone call with Cisco/Linksys, they couldn't get the new router up and running so we'll see if my friend can assist.


----------



## crescendo97 (Apr 6, 2011)

Alright here's an update everyone:
1) DLink modem - garbage. Guess it was 'sick' as some of you had mentioned so that was part of the problem.
2) Got the Linksys router set up but was very challenging to find a channel. Even when we saw a channel available, and it was as many numbers away from someone else's, it still wouldn't connect. For SOME reason, it will only work on channel 2.
3) Found out that my laptop does not support 5ghz so I went and bought the Linksys AE1000 USB adaptor. It's setup and seems to be working. Now channel selection shouldn't really matter since no one else around me is running at 5ghz.

Things are slowly returning to normal. A bit of money spent but hopefully this will have a long and healthy life.

I'd like to thank everyone for their assistance. You are all really smart individuals and I truly appreciate you coming together on here to provide your expertise and help solve my case. 
I learned a great deal through this experience.

Please feel free to close off this thread.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback.You may mark it solved using the button top left.


----------

